# Durham Cathedral



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

At Night










Bloody street light in the top right corner spoils it a bit.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Cool effect from the car lights all the same though. I live not too far away in sunny spennymoor so know that road well. 

For the composition the cathedral is getting lost a bit up in the corner.

Maybe you can crop out the light in the corner and the 40 sign at the bottom? That might make a nicer looking image.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the subtle touch of the Cathedral not too overpowering, a good contrast against the bright lights from cars/street.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Nice picture, what aperture was that on and how long was the exposure? Ben


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

F7.1 at 20secs, I only took a few shots but with some I had an ND filter on and hand on heart I can't remember if I had it on for this shot.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely image,

If you crop of the bottom third, you keep the road and lose the sign. Brings the Cathedral in more too.


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Cropped version. Think I quite like the road sign in it though...


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Quite good cropped the other way too...


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd also suggest portrait for this and checking the white balance - surely the lights lighting the cathedral are orange? 

Is the direction correct for sunrise / sunset? Could you add some interest in that way?

Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I might be able to try with sunset, this was just a spur of the moment shot as I was sat in the house last night bored so went out local to see what I could come up with.

Played about with white balance, but no, the Cathedral is lit up white.

Another shot, same exif but different WB


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Millz said:


> Cropped version. Think I quite like the road sign in it though...


It's your picture matey, you do what you want with it. :thumb:

You need a slight straigten though (assuming the Cathedral roof is level).


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice shot. 

I walk past that bridge twice a day, often see people on their getting photos of the cathedral.


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> It's your picture matey, you do what you want with it. :thumb:
> 
> You need a slight straigten though (assuming the Cathedral roof is level).


It's Pooma's not mine


----------

